# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αργυρούπολη, ανάγκη για οργάνωση, once again.

## koki

Θα είμαι σύντομη και ειλικρινής. 

Έχω κουραστεί 
α) να είμαι άθελά μου το "κέντρο του κόσμου"
β) όποιος θέλει ΒΒ προς Αργυρούπολη να πλησιάζει εμένα - ΔΕΝ μπορώ και ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ να βγάλω άλλα, όσο φιλότιμο και εάν με πιάνει πού και πού...
γ) όποιος θέλει να στήσει στην Αργυρούπολη να περιμένει από εμένα και αποκλειστικά από εμένα βοήθεια. 
δ) όποιος έχει πρόβλημα να περιμένε από εμένα κλπ κλπ
ε) όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά στον κόμβο μου, να μην υπάρχει άλλη διέξοδος για εμένα και τους υπολοίπους (και ναι ειναι ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΑ και ΔΥΣΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ αρκετοί)
στ) όταν ο Jolly πέφτει/κάνει δοκιμές/αποφασίζει να πάει στη ζούγκλα με τον Ταρζάν, να βγαίνουμε είτε με περίπου 8000ms ping μέσω αθλίων links ή να μην βγαίνουμε καθόλου.

Έχω βαρεθεί, έχω προσπαθήσει να κάνω όσα περισσότερα "προξενιά" μπορούσα.

ΔΕΝ μπορώ να βγάλω άλλα links, αλλά και να μπορούσα πρέπει να σταματήσει επιτέλους αυτή η κατάσταση όλοι να κρέμονται από τον άθλιο κόμβο μου, που θέλει να παραμείνει άθλιος και πειραματικός και όχι να εξαρτώνται από αυτόν τοοοσα άτομα.

Τίποτα δεν ευδοκιμεί.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κανένα από τους γείτονές μου. Για αυτό και δεν είναι κράξιμο με άχτι ή κάτι άλλο, αλλά περισσότερο μια προσπάθεια να παρακινηθούν όσοι μπορούν να παρακινηθούν...

Είμαστε τόσοι μ@λ@κ3ς σε αυτόν τον δήμο, και τους τριγύρω (με οπτική).
Γιατί κακά πρέπει ΕΓΩ να κάτσω να βγάλω link με τον digenis, william, whatever... 

Πρέπει στο κάτω κάτω να καταλάβουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι ότι εγώ βαρέθηκα, δεν ασχολούμαι, είμαι αναξιόπιστη, κλπ. Εάν θέλουν AWMN θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιος με περισσότερη όρεξη/λεφτά/χρόνο/κλπ. 

Εντάξει το παραμύθι με τη δύσκολη γεωγραφία το λέμε χρόνια τώρα, αλλά οκ είναι και ο william που παρακαλάει τόσους μήνες και που θα ήταν μια έξοδος (σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερη της εξόδου μέσω everlive, άλλωστε πιο κάτω δεν πάει...) Αλλά και πάλι τζίφος! 

Λοιπόν παρακινηθείτε, γιατί θα τα κατεβάσω όλα, και θα γίνω client στον JollyRoger. 

Για όνομα, η Αργυρουπολη ήταν η πρώτη "περιοχή" που ήταν συνδεδεμένη (αν και ουσιαστικά έκτοτε ασύνδετη με τους υπολοίπους) στο AWMN. Από τότε έχει να γίνει κάτι...

----------


## nOiz

Save Dialektos  ::

----------


## koki

Δεν θέλω να εκβιάσω καταστάσεις (καθόλου...  ::  ), αλλά εάν δεν αλλάξει κάτι, θα κατεβάσω τον κόμβο.

Εάν δεν απαντά κανείς, είναι προφανές ότι κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται, οπότε μπορώ κάλλιστα να τον κατεβάσω.

----------


## petzi

δεν θέλω τέτοια....

----------


## papashark

> Δεν θέλω να εκβιάσω καταστάσεις (καθόλου...  ), αλλά εάν δεν αλλάξει κάτι, θα κατεβάσω τον κόμβο.
> 
> Εάν δεν απαντά κανείς, είναι προφανές ότι κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται, οπότε μπορώ κάλλιστα να τον κατεβάσω.


1) Μέσα σε 6 ώρες Κυριακή απόγευμα περιμένεις κάποιος να σου απαντήση αμέσως ? Αντρα θέλω, τώρα τον θέλω ? Υπομονή αγαπητό μου κόκι, υπομονή

2) Θα βγάλουμε λινκ μαζί ?  ::   ::  

3) Χωρίς πλάκα, τον Μάιο ο #7462 θα σηκωθεί και είμαστε πρόθυμοι να βγάλουμε λινκς όπως θα βολέψει την περιοχή πρωτίστος.

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ από μέρους μου, έχω κουραστεί να παρακαλάω κάποιον να βγάλει ένα link μαζί μου. Εξ’ άλλου δεν μπορώ να βάλω και το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό σε κάποιους για να βγει, δεν είναι και υποχρεωμένος να βγάλει μαζί μου κανένας, θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα όμως να μου πει ότι δεν έχει το χρήμα ή ακόμη και τον χρόνο να ασχοληθεί γιατί το έχουμε σαν χόμπι όλοι μας, παρά να υπόσχετε ο καθένας ότι το Σάββατο που έρχεται θα κάνουμε δουλειά αλλά επειδή είχα κάποιο «πρόβλημα» δεν τα κατάφερα αυτό και θα δοκιμάσουμε το άλλο, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω φάει τα άπειρα meeting και τα άπειρα Σαββατοκύριακα στην ταράτσα μου ψάχνοντας με τα κυάλια το link, που θα με συνδέσει και εμένα επιτέλους στο AWMN και θα μάθω νέα πράγματα. Δεν είχα άλλωστε και τις γνωριμίες που έχουν μερικοί εδώ μέσα, με αποτέλεσμα να πήξω στις υποσχέσεις μερικών και στην κοροϊδία με λίγα λόγια. Το πήρα απόφαση λοιπόν μετά από αρκετούς μήνες και τα παράτησα. Θα προτιμήσω να μείνω ένας client και θα έχω και εγώ, αλλά και αυτοί που τάζουν λαγούς με πετραχήλια, το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο.

----------


## ice

Κοιτωντας λιγο το WIND το προβλημα βρισκεται κυριως οτι θπαρχει μια νεχκρη περιοχη απο χρηστες κυριως γυρω απο την περιοχη του William και προς την Βουλιαγμενη. 
Αλλα και γυρω απο την Διαλεκτη υπαρχει εφισιχασμος οτι γυναικα ειναι αντεχει - να τα κανει ολα αυτη και εμεις καναμε ενα λινκ και παιζουμε.
Σιγουρα πρεπει να αλλαξει και η λογικη των πελατων στα ΑΡ και να εχουν μια προοπτικη να γινουν κατι καλητερο και να θελουν να βοηθησουν και αλο κοσμο(καλο το Leeching αλλα δωσε και κατι)
Η περιοχη δεν βοηθαει ιδιαιτερα και εκτος αυτου τα μεγαθηρια των πολυκατοικιων τριγυρω ειναι δυσκολη η στοχευση-διατηρηση καλων λινκ.

Οσα meeting και να γινουν αμα δεν θελουν οι χρηστες δεν γινεται τιποτα.
Προτεινω η κοκι να ξεκουραστει και λιγο να βαλει windows στα PC της και θα ερθει η ασπρη μερα.

Θελω να βοηθησω οσο μπορω

----------


## lakis

Προς όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους.
Η άνοιξη είναι κοντά. Υπάρχη μια περιοχή που είναι ιδανική για την διασύνδεση και ανάπτυξη του δικτύου στο Νότο. 
-Ο λόφος στην περιοχή Πανί. Η ορατότητα φθάνει από Βύρωνα μέχρι Ανω Γλυφάδα. Η άλλη πλευρά του λόφου βλέπει όλες τις παραθαλάσιες περιοχές.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα στήσουμε κάποιους κόμβους εκεί.
Η πρόταση μου είναι η εξής: 
_Μπορούμε στο χώρο του πανιού να κάνουμε ένα Happening αφού πρώτα το κάνουμε γνωστό στις γύρω περιοχές (Λύκεια, αφισοκόλληση κλπ). Είναι δύσκολο και θέλει αρκετές ώρες και συλλογική προσπάθεια.
-Υπάρχουν άλλες προτάσεις; Aς κατατεθούν.

----------


## acoul

> Δεν θέλω να εκβιάσω καταστάσεις (καθόλου...  ), αλλά εάν δεν αλλάξει κάτι, θα κατεβάσω τον κόμβο.


δεν κατεβάζεις τίποτε άλλο  ::  ... κανένα RFC εννοώ ...

----------


## petza8

Οσον αφορα την προταση για το Πανι παραθετω τα εξης. 
Μενω κοντα στο Πανι και επειδη βλεπω την περιοχη εκει υπαρχουν μονο νεοδμητες μονοκατοικιες που το βλεπω χλωμο καπως να ενδιαφερθει κανεις...
Παντως οντως υπαρχει τρελη οπτικη απο εκει!( αν και ειμαι σε 200 μ αποσταση, εγω δεν βλεπω λογω οτι υπαρχει ενα λοφακι με πευκα αναμεσα...  ::  )
Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι δυνατον, απλως για να προωθησω την ιδεα περι Πανι λεω το εξης -> μηπως ειναι εφικτο να στηθει κόμβος στο παρκο που υπαρχει στο Πανι με την συνεργασια του Δήμου και να βαλουμε και μερικα ap και να εξηγησουμε τι παιζει στον δημαρχο στο αβμν ??  ::

----------


## commando

kick some ass

----------


## acoul

που είναι το gimp?

----------


## dti

> Η πρόταση μου είναι η εξής: 
> _Μπορούμε στο χώρο του πανιού να κάνουμε ένα Happening αφού πρώτα το κάνουμε γνωστό στις γύρω περιοχές (Λύκεια, αφισοκόλληση κλπ). Είναι δύσκολο και θέλει αρκετές ώρες και συλλογική προσπάθεια.


Πολύ καλή ιδέα! Go for it!!!

----------


## lakis

Το στήσιμο ένός κόμβου σε δημόσιο χώρο πιστεύω ότι έχει δύο μεγάλα εμπόδια:
-Το να πάρεις έγκριση από το Δήμο. (Υπάρχει πρόσβαση στο Δ.Σ. :: 
-Την ηλεκτρική τροφοδοσία που στα σημεία που μας ενδιαφέρουν είναι ανύπαρκτη.
Ίσως σε πρώτη φάση να ήταν προτιμότερο μια συνάντηση όλων των κομβούχων των όμορων Δήμων υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα καταβληθεί προσπάθεια και για την συμμετοχή των πελατών υποψηφίων και μή.
Εκεί θα πρέπει να πείσουμε και να παράσχομε κάθε δυνατή βοήθεια στους υποψηφίους να δημιουργήσουν κόμβο.
-Ανέβασε και καμιά φώτο της προκοπής από τον κόμβο σου, αν δεν έχεις εξοπλισμό επικοινώνησε μαζύ μου

----------


## [email protected]

*ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ.*
Εδώ σας λέω πως είχα έτοιμο εξοπλισμό και παρακαλούσα να συνδεθώ με τους κομβούχους σας και εσείς ψάχνετε να μπλέξετε με τον δήμο ?????
Σας εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο αν και δεν το βλέπω…
Όσο για την koki πιστεύω ότι το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει είναι να ρίξει τον κόμβο της για λίγο μήπως και αφυπνιστούν μερικοί στην περιοχή.

----------


## ice

Ποιος αρνηθηκε?

----------


## papashark

> *ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ.*
> Εδώ σας λέω πως είχα έτοιμο εξοπλισμό και παρακαλούσα να συνδεθώ με τους κομβούχους σας και εσείς ψάχνετε να μπλέξετε με τον δήμο ?????
> Σας εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο αν και δεν το βλέπω…
> Όσο για την koki πιστεύω ότι το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει είναι να ρίξει τον κόμβο της για λίγο μήπως και αφυπνιστούν μερικοί στην περιοχή.


[email protected], είναι η κλασσική περίπτωση σύγχησης μεταξύ βέλτιστου και εφικτού.

Ετσι προφανώς η λύση του λόφου να είναι η θεωρητικά βέλτιση αλλά δύσκολα εφικτή, ενώ εσύ είσαι η εφικτή αλλά πιθανότατα όχι η θεωρητικά βέλτιστη.

Πλην όμως όταν συνηδειτοποιήσουν (μέσα από την εμπειρία) την διαφορά μεταξύ θεωρητικά και πραγματικά βέλτιστης λύσης, και ότι αυτή προέρχετε από την συνδρομής της εφικτής, τότε θα σταματήσουν να βάζουν στόχους που δεν μπορούν να πιάσουν.

----------


## lakis

Η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου γύρω από το λόφο στο Πανί (Δήμος Ελληνικού) θα συνέβαλε στην επέκταση του δικτύου της ευρύτερης περιοχής και επίσης της καθόδου του δικτύου προς Νότο. Κατά συνέπεια αυτό περιλαμβάνει και εσένα. 
Υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα στην περιοχή.
Ειδικότερα πες μας αν βλέπεις Αγ.Δημήτρη και τι, και ανακοίνωσε τα διαθέσιμα Link στην ενότητα Ν.Π.

----------


## koki

Ρε παιδιά μπορείτε να μη λέτε ακυρωσύνες;

Έχω βαρεθεί και εδώ μέσα ο καθένας με το κοντό του και το μακρύ του. 
α) το ότι φάνηκα "ανυπόμονη" ήταν γιατί ήξερα ότι και σε 1 βδομάδα ζήτημα εάν έχει ασχοληθεί κανένας. Ξέρω τι λέω, ευχαριστώ για τις σχετικές παρατηρήσεις
β) καλά τα αστειάκια με το φύλο μου και λοιπά άσχετα, αλλά..
γ) προσωπικά η μόνη απάντηση που μπορώ να δω σε αυτή τη δημοσίευση είναι απάντηση που να λύνει το πρόβλημα. Και όπως φάνηκε ξεκάθαρα το να βρεθεί κάποιος που βλέπει Αργυρούπολη δεν αρκεί, γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί ούτως ή άλλως. 
Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος εντός...
Και δε νομίζω ο δήμος να είναι αυτός, γιατί άλλωστε το θέμα δεν ειναι να βρεθεί άλλη μία νταντά που να μας βγάλει όλους από τη δύσκολη θέση, αλλά να παρακινηθούν οι συμμετέχοντες.

----------


## thalexan

Η άποψή μου είναι να το συζητήσετε καλύτερα σε μία μάζωξη ΝΠ, κατά προτίμηση σε μάσα-meeting γιατί συζήτηση αυτού του τύπου θέλει γεμάτο στομάχι!  ::

----------


## ice

βρε κοκι αν αυτος που εχει κανει λινκ δεν εχει ορεξη να κανει τιποτα αλλο απο την στιγμη που το στησει για χ-υ-ζ λογους δεν μπορουμε να τον πεισουμε να κανει τιποτα περισσοτερο.
Ειπαμε το κανουμε για το κεφι μας και προσωπικα οταν βρισκεται ατομο το οποιο λεει ελατε και καντε οτι ειναι καλυτερο μπορειτε για το δικτυο και οχι για μενα. Πχ soumou το παιδι ειπε απλα ελατε καντε οτι ειναι καλυτερο και αυτην την στιγμη εχουμε βγαλει ενα μαματο λινκ σε λογικη αποσταση μεχρι να βρεθει αλλο λινκ πιο κοντινο για να βοηθησει την Γλυφαδα και Βουλα.

Για μενα προτιμω να καθησω περισσοτερο να το σχεδιασω παρα να βαλω γρηγορα ατομα στο δικτυο χωρις κανενα μελλοντικο σχεδιασμο. Ας βλεπουμε στο μελλον και παντα ας σκεφτομαστε θετικα.
Ηδη εχουμε κανει μαματα πραγματα και θα γινουν και αλλα ακομα απλα υπομονη και επιμονη.
Και βαλε επιτελους κανα σωστο λινουξ να βρεις την υγεια σου χεχε.

ΜΑΣΟΜΕΕΤΙΝΓΚ ΕΠΕΙΓΩΝΤΟΣ. O EUFONIA ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΙΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ .

----------


## Cha0s

> Όσο για την koki πιστεύω ότι το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει είναι να ρίξει τον κόμβο της για λίγο μήπως και αφυπνιστούν μερικοί στην περιοχή.


Αποδίδει αυτό  ::  

Το καλοκαίρι που ήμουν down για διάφορους λόγους (τεχνικούς, προσωπικούς, μετακόμιση κλπ) η Γλυφάδα από εκεί που κοιμώταν τον ύπνο του δικαίου ξαφνικά έβγαλε bbs προς τα έξω  ::

----------


## ice

Συμφωνω

----------


## panoz

> *ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ.*
> Εδώ σας λέω πως *είχα* έτοιμο εξοπλισμό και παρακαλούσα να συνδεθώ με τους κομβούχους σας και εσείς ψάχνετε να μπλέξετε με τον δήμο ?????
> Σας εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο αν και δεν το βλέπω…


δεν μου αρέσει ο παρελθοντικός χρόνος!! μην μου πεις ότι τον πούλησες!! δεν είσαι ακόμα client στον Rallyeman? μες στο ΣΚ αν μας το επιτρέψει ο καιρός θα έχουμε ταρατσάδα. Αν δεν είναι κόπος, θα σου τηλ να γυρίσεις το link σου σε AP να δούμε αν βλεπόμαστε, και αν βλεπόμαστε έχεις 99,9% bb, όπως σου είπα και στο irc.. Το μόνο θέμα είναι ότι ο Χρήστος (στην πολυκατοικία του οποίου είναι ο κόμβος) άλλαξε πρόσφατα δουλειά και τον τρέχουν 12/7.. Μου είπε ότι το ΣΚ θα είναι λάσκα.. 

Βασίλη ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ λίγο ακόμα!! Θα βγάλεις λινκ με τον υπερ-κόμβο μας ( ::   ::  ) και μετά θα σε παρακαλάνε όλοι και θα μπορείς να πάρεις το αίμα σου πίσω  ::  

Άντε να ξαλαφρώσουμε λίγο και το κόκι.. 

P.S. kok βάλτε TS στο λινκ με jolly αφήνοντας 3-4Mbit για τόρρεντς - dc και θα δεις πως θα τρέξουν όλοι για λινκ.. δεν χρειάζεται να τον ρίξεις τον κόμβο σου (προφανώς  :: )..

----------


## greekalaxan

ΜΑΙΜΟΥΔΙΕΣ.......Εγω εψαχνα απο την αρχη για κομβος,και να μην πω καλυτερα τι τραβηξα....Απλα σβησε το ΑΡ κοκι......Οταν ο αλλος θελει να να τα εχει ολα χωρις κοπο και εσυ του το δινεις δεν προκειται να κανει κανενα βημα παραπερα.....Ετοιμαζω μια συναντηση με τον everlive ,για να δω τι εγινε επιτελους αυτο το μαυρο link μας που ολο πεφτει.....

----------


## DragonFighter

Εμένα παιδιά με πρόλαβε ο στρατός αλλιώς θα βοηθούσα. Μου ξηλώσαν κ κάποιοι κάφροι τον κόμβο pante κ έμεινα με έτοιμο εξοπλισμό για 4 links στο χέρι...
Πάντως υπολογίστε πως μετά το πάσχα κάτι θα υπάρχει δίπλα στο #2484

----------


## Gollum

Ρε σεις τι καθοσασταν κ λεγατε και αφηνιαζατε οσο εγω ημουν στον ΕΣ και υπηρετουσα την μαμα πατριδα...ποποπο παραλιγο να μαλωσετε...
Τεσπα μετα απο αρκετο καιρο και μετα απο την ανεξαρτητοποιηση απο το κοκι με τον κομβο μου [μιας και το λινκ της με τον Painter μ*******ι εδω και πολυ καιρο (χρονια μη πω  :: ) ] φερνω το θεμα αυτο παλι στο προσκηνιο γιατι ο κομβος του everlive κοπηκε τελειως για δικους του λογους προσωπικους. Οποτε παλι η Αργυρουπολη βγαινει απο μενα με ενα λινκ με τον george1. 
Σημειωνω οτι παρακαλαω (πριν παω στρατο) και εγω για ενα λινκ με Αστυνομικα Ηλιουπολης μιας και εχω εξοπλισμο και καθεται. Προσθετω πια οτι υπαρχει εξοπλισμος και για ακομα ενα λινκ (αυτο του χασαπη)

----------


## kostas007

hello !
θελω κι εγω να συνδεθω!  ::

----------


## Gollum

> hello !
> θελω κι εγω να συνδεθω!



εχεις Pm...

ΥΓ: xχαχαχα εισαι θεος ρε Neuro...Sorry ηταν δικο μου λαθος αλλα δεν πηγαινε σε καποιον...στο λινκ αναφεροταν...  ::

----------


## papashark

Kαλησπέρα, στην περιοχή έχω έναν υποψήφιο κόμβο, που μπορεί να σηκώσει 3 interfaces για αρχή.

Ο κόμβος είναι ο Bernard - #7462

Παρότι είναι αρκετά ψηλά, δυστηχώς έχει περιορισμένη θέα για τα πολύ κοντινά, καθότι είναι επί της Αργυρουπόλεως από την πλευρά του βουνού, και τον κόμβουν οι πολυκατοικίες απέναντι.

Θα κοιτάξω μέσα στην επόμενη βδομάδα να βάλω ένα ΑΡ για beacon, ώστε να δούμε αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα, και θα κάνω και κανα scan.

Aπλά αν είναι να γίνει κάτι, θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια, (ο bernard λόγο σβέρκου δεν μπορεί να στήσει ιστούς και πιάτα, και εγώ κοντεύω 300 κιλά και με την ζέστη δεν αποδίδω).

----------


## Gollum

ok papashark  ::  

ειδικα για αυτο:




> Aπλά αν είναι να γίνει κάτι, θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια, (ο bernard λόγο σβέρκου δεν μπορεί να στήσει ιστούς και πιάτα, και εγώ κοντεύω 300 κιλά και με την ζέστη δεν αποδίδω).


you can count me in σιγουρα!!! Οταν ειναι να ανεβεις προς τα εδω πες μου να συννενοηθουμε με κινητα αμα ειναι

----------


## costas43gr

Ρίξε κι απ'εδω κάνα μεσατζζζζ, ααα και να θυμηθείς να σου φέρω και μια καλή δίαιτα που εχω....  ::   ::   ::  (Τρως τα πάντα εκτός από ... μην κάνω και διαφήμιση)  ::

----------

